# Sidewalk crew leader



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking for a sidewalk crew leader, for the 07-08 season, in Grand Rapids, Michigan.

No experience required.

Applications must be
~Must be 18 years old or older
~Reliable and great attitude
~Dependable Transportation
~Hard working
~Don't mind the cold
~Want to earn good money 

Starting pay is $14.00. Please call 616-706-6792. or fax resume to 616-828-4051.

Please Respond only if interested in the position...Thanks


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bump, Pay between $14-$22, based on experience and driving record.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bump still need to find the right guy, thought I had him, then he quits.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bump, still need to find one.


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

whats the name of ur company how many hours a week?> ,,, and past experence with vee stait back plows


----------

